# Wife Pregnant after PR grant



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All

I have received my PR some time back. I am planning to migrate in April alone. My wife will be joining me by July this year. By then she will be 5 months into pregnancy. My questions are as follows,

1. Till what time a women can travel to Australia on a PR if she is pregnant?
2. Can I get the delivery done in Australia once she is there?

Regards
Amit


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I can answer 2.
It is better to give birth in Australia, otherwise you will need a separate visa for the child.

as per immi
Children born to a permanent resident of Australia
Children born in Australia automatically acquire Australian citizenship if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of the child's birth.

Children born outside Australia to parents who are not Australian citizens do not automatically acquire Australian citizenship, nor are they eligible for citizenship by descent.

LE
Children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for and be granted a permanent residence visa to be able to enter and remain in Australia with their parents.

Most children born outside Australia to permanent resident parents will need to apply for a Child (subclass 101) visa. The current processing time for the Child (subclass 101) visa is approximately 14 months.

https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/more-information.htm


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> I can answer 2.
> It is better to give birth in Australia, otherwise you will need a separate visa for the child.
> 
> as per immi
> ...


Thank you for the prompt reply.
Can my wife travel to Australia on a PR for the first while she is pregnant?

Regards
Amit


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

As I said, I cannot answer 1.
But I really do not see why not. Legally, I mean. If there are other medical issues, I cannot comment.


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply. Can my wife travel to Australia on a PR for the first while she is pregnant? Regards Amit


Well you'll have to ask your wife's doctor about that. If you do go, ask your doctor for referrals in AU so her files and information can be transferred.

Ultimately - your child either gets citizenship or not, you decide if you're okay with raising a child by yourselves (meaning no support group from family if no close relatives in AU) or waiting for a while before you move.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

And check with Airlines. Some may have rules for allowing pregnant women on board (I heard 28 or 35 weeks).


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

i think it is the best gift you can give your child to have him/her born in Australia so that in the future there wont be any problem with visa/citizenship plus he/she will also not have any identity problem. I have dual citizenship and in my passport my place of birth is different and it is sometimes causing problems for me...

As far as I know for the first 3-4 months there is no restriction for pregnant ladies but after that you need a paper from your family doctor that she can fly.


----------



## SB81 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Amit,

I am facing similar situation.Got PR and expecting first baby. We are yet to get job in Australia. We analyzed our situation abd after lot of speculation decided to have baby in India. Some of the reasons considered :

-Support of family around and own doctor as per our preference.We can't afford any risk.
- To get rid of additional stress of job hunting,settling to new enviornment etc
- Wife working in India and have full facility availing paid Maternity leave and Medical Insurance.It wld hv been almost impossible for her to look for new job in OZ.
Post baby birth we will apply for Child Visa.Hopefully we will make it.

This is our personal opinion others in forum might differ.
Just thought of sharing my views.


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received my PR some time back. I am planning to migrate in April alone. My wife will be joining me by July this year. By then she will be 5 months into pregnancy. My questions are as follows,
> 
> ...


1> Yes, your wife can travel to Australia when she is pregnant as she is holding PR. There is no restriction from DIAC on that from there side. Usually second trimester of your wife is safe for long distance air travel, ask your local doctor to prescribe VARIMED shocks which will ensure safety of your wife and baby during journey. If you like you may confirm the same from DIAC.


2>As you and your wife is PR holder your are eligible for Medicare card as soon as you land. Initially they will provide a slip having medicare number which is as good as medicare card. It takes around 3 weeks to reach your actual medicare card to your postal address in Australia. If you are holding medicare card the most of the pregnancy related costs are nil in public hospital including visit to doctor and tests. There are some tests like 5 month (20 weeks) morphology scan which is basically a USG will cost you money (around 155 AUD) but you will get rebate from medicare. Rent a place near a public hospital. If you are planning to land in Sydney, arrange an accommodation in westmead which has a great public hospital and a children hospital and full of Indians (Sometime, you will wonder whether you are in Australia or in India). Hospital stuff are friendly and they will give you reminder regarding your next visit to hospital. These public hospitals are quite good from every aspect, these are no where near to public hospitals in India. As soon as you land visit a GP (General Practitioner Doctor) and ask him/her to refer you to hospital. Cost of visiting GP is also covered by your medicare card. Based on GP's referral the hospital will invite you to visit antenatal clinic of hospital via a postal letter. During your wife's first visit show the postal letter to hospital and they will register your wife in their system. Once your wife is registered in their system they will take care of all further proceedings including delivery of baby. *If you need more information, PM me. I will be happy to help.*

All the best.


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

SB81 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I am facing similar situation.Got PR and expecting first baby. We are yet to get job in Australia. We analyzed our situation abd after lot of speculation decided to have baby in India. Some of the reasons considered :
> 
> ...


By all means, I respect decision of SB81, Amit. Discuss with your family first regarding this.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys for your inputs. I have a place to stay in Sydney so accomodation should not be a problem. Moreover one of my family member will fly with my wife to Australia in couple of months to assist us.

I will plan the delivery in Australia and take all the eligible benefits, the best being immediate CITIZENSHIP to my child.

Regards
Amit


----------



## Kiran2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Souvik Das said:


> 1> Yes, your wife can travel to Australia when she is pregnant as she is holding PR. There is no restriction from DIAC on that from there side. Usually second trimester of your wife is safe for long distance air travel, ask your local doctor to prescribe VARIMED shocks which will ensure safety of your wife and baby during journey. If you like you may confirm the same from DIAC.
> 
> 
> 2>As you and your wife is PR holder your are eligible for Medicare card as soon as you land. Initially they will provide a slip having medicare number which is as good as medicare card. It takes around 3 weeks to reach your actual medicare card to your postal address in Australia. If you are holding medicare card the most of the pregnancy related costs are nil in public hospital including visit to doctor and tests. There are some tests like 5 month (20 weeks) morphology scan which is basically a USG will cost you money (around 155 AUD) but you will get rebate from medicare. Rent a place near a public hospital. If you are planning to land in Sydney, arrange an accommodation in westmead which has a great public hospital and a children hospital and full of Indians (Sometime, you will wonder whether you are in Australia or in India). Hospital stuff are friendly and they will give you reminder regarding your next visit to hospital. These public hospitals are quite good from every aspect, these are no where near to public hospitals in India. As soon as you land visit a GP (General Practitioner Doctor) and ask him/her to refer you to hospital. Cost of visiting GP is also covered by your medicare card. Based on GP's referral the hospital will invite you to visit antenatal clinic of hospital via a postal letter. During your wife's first visit show the postal letter to hospital and they will register your wife in their system. Once your wife is registered in their system they will take care of all further proceedings including delivery of baby. *If you need more information, PM me. I will be happy to help.*
> ...


Really Great information ! Thanks a lot.


----------



## sazhar (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello All, Got 189 PR grant. Planning first trip to Sydney in Sep 15. Wife would be 34w pregnant by then. Would we be able to access public hospitals for delivery when arriving at this stage of pregnancy. Please advise.

Cheers!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope you realise that's 3rd Trimester and it's not recommended for Pregnant women to travel. Ideally she should be in Australia by 20th week to get all care & hospital check-ups. If you are planning to arrive in 34th week then it will take roughly 2 weeks to get Medicare card, then your local GP will refer her to the nearest hospital for delivery registration which may take at least 1 month or more depending on your city. So you guys are not left with much time. 

Girl Aussie 



sazhar said:


> Hello All, Got 189 PR grant. Planning first trip to Sydney in Sep 15. Wife would be 34w pregnant by then. Would we be able to access public hospitals for delivery when arriving at this stage of pregnancy. Please advise.
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## sazhar (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Girl Aussie for the same. 

I have about 42 days of vacation accumulated in current job. I have this limitation to work with. We want to complete our first visit and deliver the baby over there to get Aus Passport and then return back to prepare our final move. Doctor says its fine to travel and airline policy too allowing us. I am going to book business class with bed like seat for her so she w'd be fine.

Is it possible to share all reports with a GP from overseas and also pay him ahead to handle the process for arranging public hospital appointment. My friend there can take any related calls. My current insurance covers Aus for direct billing but limited private hospitals and up to a certain limit AUS $18k roughly. Not sure it would be sufficient. Would it help.

Regards..


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

This all sound very confusing, which country you are traveling from? How can you calculate or sure about baby's birth in 42 days? Things does not work the way you mentioned, your wife has to be physically present in Australia, GP/hospitals don't charge in advance or something. If it's a validation trip then you should not apply for Medicare card & if you don't have Medicare you can't use public hospitals. The other option is go to private hospital which is way too costly. 

Addition to this, birth certificate & passport process does take more than 40 days.

Girl Aussie



sazhar said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie for the same.
> 
> I have about 42 days of vacation accumulated in current job. I have this limitation to work with. We want to complete our first visit and deliver the baby over there to get Aus Passport and then return back to prepare our final move. Doctor says its fine to travel and airline policy too allowing us. I am going to book business class with bed like seat for her so she w'd be fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## sazhar (Aug 25, 2008)

Probably I fully confused you. I got family PR last month. My wife is already pregnant and into month 3 now. I am planning to visit AUS in Sep/Oct15. Planning to stay in AUS until my wife delivers our baby who will be citizen by birth. Once we apply and get passport for new born, we wish to fly back completing our first entry to AUS. Later on, I plan to look for a job and move back permanently. If time is very short for arranging public hospital for delivery, our plan is to use private hospitals as current insurance plan has world wide cover. Will also apply medicare once we arrive as its needed first for public health system access.

Can you advise us if this plan sounds good. Am I missing something here?

Regards...


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Souvik Das said:


> 1> Yes, your wife can travel to Australia when she is pregnant as she is holding PR. There is no restriction from DIAC on that from there side. Usually second trimester of your wife is safe for long distance air travel, ask your local doctor to prescribe VARIMED shocks which will ensure safety of your wife and baby during journey. If you like you may confirm the same from DIAC.
> 
> 
> 2>As you and your wife is PR holder your are eligible for Medicare card as soon as you land. Initially they will provide a slip having medicare number which is as good as medicare card. It takes around 3 weeks to reach your actual medicare card to your postal address in Australia. If you are holding medicare card the most of the pregnancy related costs are nil in public hospital including visit to doctor and tests. There are some tests like 5 month (20 weeks) morphology scan which is basically a USG will cost you money (around 155 AUD) but you will get rebate from medicare. Rent a place near a public hospital. If you are planning to land in Sydney, arrange an accommodation in westmead which has a great public hospital and a children hospital and full of Indians (Sometime, you will wonder whether you are in Australia or in India). Hospital stuff are friendly and they will give you reminder regarding your next visit to hospital. These public hospitals are quite good from every aspect, these are no where near to public hospitals in India. As soon as you land visit a GP (General Practitioner Doctor) and ask him/her to refer you to hospital. Cost of visiting GP is also covered by your medicare card. Based on GP's referral the hospital will invite you to visit antenatal clinic of hospital via a postal letter. During your wife's first visit show the postal letter to hospital and they will register your wife in their system. Once your wife is registered in their system they will take care of all further proceedings including delivery of baby. *If you need more information, PM me. I will be happy to help.*
> ...


Hello Souvik Thanks very detailed and informative post I am sure would have helped many .

Would any one be able to comment If public medicare would cover costs ( understand the basic exclusions of scans etc) in case of C Section or any other further procedures required ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

subscribing


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes it is also covered by Medicare.

Girl Aussie



ozzybound said:


> Would any one be able to comment If public medicare would cover costs ( understand the basic exclusions of scans etc) in case of C Section or any other further procedures required ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

As your plans are just to validate your first entry & have baby in Australia then you should not apply for Medicare as you plan to leave Australia right after birth or getting passport & move permanently at some point later. You should only apply for Medicare once you move permanently. 

Girl Aussie 



sazhar said:


> Will also apply medicare once we arrive as its needed first for public health system access.
> 
> Can you advise us if this plan sounds good. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Regards...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Can they have the baby in a public hospital if not enrolled in Medicare?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

'Australians are covered for public hospital cover due to Medicare that is Australia's health care system'

Check this link for more info: Public Hospitals | Public Hospital & Public Hospitals New

Girl Aussie



Alnaibii said:


> Can they have the baby in a public hospital if not enrolled in Medicare?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> As your plans are just to validate your first entry & have baby in Australia then you should not apply for Medicare as you plan to leave Australia right after birth or getting passport & move permanently at some point later. You should only apply for Medicare once you move permanently.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Checking on behalf of my friend.

Would it still be a problem, if mother remains in Aus for 3-6 months and later be in India say for (3-6) months, before heading back to Australia permanently?


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Cost of pregnancy without medicare*


What is the cost of pregnancy without medicare for both normal and C-Section?

Please consider for both private and govt hosital.

Thank you


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

I am in similar situation, I got the PR and planning to travel Australia at end of September-16. During that period (end of sep) my wife will be in 20weeks of her pregnancy.
I am planning to have a baby in Australia so after landing it would be sufficient time to get appointment of public hospitals? will they register my wife and take care remaining period till baby birth?

My wife scaring that what kind of facilities will be there and she will carefully handle during whole process.


Please advise.


----------



## sameersm (Oct 23, 2016)

Souvik Das said:


> 1> Yes, your wife can travel to Australia when she is pregnant as she is holding PR. There is no restriction from DIAC on that from there side. Usually second trimester of your wife is safe for long distance air travel, ask your local doctor to prescribe VARIMED shocks which will ensure safety of your wife and baby during journey. If you like you may confirm the same from DIAC.
> 
> 
> 2>As you and your wife is PR holder your are eligible for Medicare card as soon as you land. Initially they will provide a slip having medicare number which is as good as medicare card. It takes around 3 weeks to reach your actual medicare card to your postal address in Australia. If you are holding medicare card the most of the pregnancy related costs are nil in public hospital including visit to doctor and tests. There are some tests like 5 month (20 weeks) morphology scan which is basically a USG will cost you money (around 155 AUD) but you will get rebate from medicare. Rent a place near a public hospital. If you are planning to land in Sydney, arrange an accommodation in westmead which has a great public hospital and a children hospital and full of Indians (Sometime, you will wonder whether you are in Australia or in India). Hospital stuff are friendly and they will give you reminder regarding your next visit to hospital. These public hospitals are quite good from every aspect, these are no where near to public hospitals in India. As soon as you land visit a GP (General Practitioner Doctor) and ask him/her to refer you to hospital. Cost of visiting GP is also covered by your medicare card. Based on GP's referral the hospital will invite you to visit antenatal clinic of hospital via a postal letter. During your wife's first visit show the postal letter to hospital and they will register your wife in their system. Once your wife is registered in their system they will take care of all further proceedings including delivery of baby. *If you need more information, PM me. I will be happy to help.*
> ...



Hello. I have a similar situation and need some help please

We got the PR grant in March 2016 , and my wife is pregnant. We have to make first entry before 22nd December 2016 and are travelling on 10th December (first visit). At the time of travel my wife will be in her 19th week.

1. Upon landing can I walk up to nearest Service Center and acquire Medicare Number at that time itself? What will be required to acquire that?

2. At this time, is it ok to only register for Medicare first or I will also have to register for CenterLink as well ?

3. Once medicare number in hand. Can I walk up to nearest hospital (I will be staying at Jordan Springs NSW 2747) and get her registered in the system? Or is it mandatory to go to a GP first?

Any help and advice is much appreciated

- Sameer


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

samage said:


> I am in similar situation, I got the PR and planning to travel Australia at end of September-16. During that period (end of sep) my wife will be in 20weeks of her pregnancy.
> I am planning to have a baby in Australia so after landing it would be sufficient time to get appointment of public hospitals? will they register my wife and take care remaining period till baby birth?
> 
> My wife scaring that what kind of facilities will be there and she will carefully handle during whole process.
> ...


Medicare facilities are top class - I can conirm from expereince


----------



## arora.anuraag (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello Amit, 

Even I am in a similar situation like Amit. Could you please share your experience Amit on your move. 
Thanks, 
Anuraag


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Guys!!

I am in similar situation now. 

Can someone help me with the queries that sameer has posted?

additionally :

1) Is it easy to get an appointment at public hospital after registering for Medicare? How much time is required to get an appointment and register for delivery date?
2) How much time is required to get a passport after baby is born? I would appreciate if someone can guide us with whole process and its timeline. My estimation is one month for birth certificate, passport and visa for child to travel back home.
3)Areas having proximity to best hospitals in Melbourne. I shall try and find accommodation in those areas.
4) What would be an approximate cost that we would have to shell out considering we both would be covered under medicare?
5) Initially we would be provided by a simple medicare printout / number only. Is that sufficient to contact the hospital ? or would they demand a full medicare card before entertaining us?

Regards,


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Dear All,

What about the Waiting period to get Medicare card?
Website shows new entrants have to wait for 104 weeks to get Medicare card.
Will pregnant wife (while first entry) be covered?
If not what is the solution.
Kindly all update the status.. and how did you manage?
Update dears...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

msrms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What about the Waiting period to get Medicare card?
> Website shows new entrants have to wait for 104 weeks to get Medicare card.
> ...


No, the waiting period for most Social Security payments is 104 weeks. That has nothing to do with Medicare.

Simply register with Medicare at your local Centrelink office when you arrive to take up permanent residence - you are immediately eligible.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you ... Kaju.. 
So, after the grant, baby can be delivered in Australia (even though not shifting permanently).
Come back to home country after 2 or 3 months... then after getting job, shift once for all..


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

it's better to give birth in australia, everyone does the same. Give birth to your baby inside Australia and he/she will be australian by birth. Then you can get sponsored by your child, as the carer or get citizenship from your baby ? I'm not sure :flypig: 

All immigrants give birth in Australia, there's much value for an immigrant in giving birth in Australia.

edit: but it's impossible to find a job if you're from a certain country :flypig::flypig:


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

kaanixir said:


> it's better to give birth in australia, everyone does the same. Give birth to your baby inside Australia and he/she will be australian by birth. Then you can get sponsored by your child, as the carer or get citizenship from your baby ? I'm not sure :flypig:
> 
> All immigrants give birth in Australia, there's much value for an immigrant in giving birth in Australia.
> 
> edit: but it's impossible to find a job if you're from a certain country :flypig::flypig:


The child of a Permanent Resident that is born in Australia is an Australian Citizen. But the child can't sponsor the parents (there is no sponsorship for Citizenship) and the parents have to have 4 years residence in Australia before they can apply for Citizenship.


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello All

Wanted some support on the similar topic. Me and my wife have an Australian PR. While I am already in Sydney, my wife is in India currently. We are expecting a baby sometime early June 2019 and she would be arriving in Australia in her 34/ 35th week of pregnancy. I have the following queries on the same :-

1) How much time would it take to get a GP appointment, meeting and referral to a public hospital ? I am assuming we cannot directly go to a public hospital even in case of an emergency consultation.
2) Is there a way to apply for Medicare in advance of my wife's first travel to Australia ?
3) Do you suggest taking a travel insurance for my wife/ self when we come here ?

It would be really helpful if someone who has gone through the process could support on the above. Thank you !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Wanted some support on the similar topic. Me and my wife have an Australian PR. While I am already in Sydney, my wife is in India currently. We are expecting a baby sometime early June 2019 and she would be arriving in Australia in her 34/ 35th week of pregnancy. I have the following queries on the same :-
> 
> ...


Before you proceed further, have you even considered the fact that airlines may not allow her to travel at such a late stage of pregnancy?
Even if you somehow manage to convince them , you really want to take a risk of such a long flight

Moreover, you need to get your wife checked at the local Australian hospitals well before the due date so that they can make all the arrangements for a safe delivery 
You just can’t pop into the hospital at the last minute and get admitted for delivery

You are already in Sydney so just drop into the nearest hospital and have a chat with them 

Check these points carefully before taking a decision 

Cheers


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Before you proceed further, have you even considered the fact that airlines may not allow her to travel at such a late stage of pregnancy?
> Even if you somehow manage to convince them , you really want to take a risk of such a long flight
> 
> Moreover, you need to get your wife checked at the local Australian hospitals well before the due date so that they can make all the arrangements for a safe delivery
> ...


Thanks for your revert. Travel should not be a challenge based on the airline rules and her current health. If things change closer to the date, we'll need to take a call accordingly.

On your point about getting her checked at local Australian hospitals, would reaching in the 32-35 months which would be close 6-10 months in advance not enough ? Is there a way we can make this work without taking unreasonable risk ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanky123 said:


> Thanks for your revert. Travel should not be a challenge based on the airline rules and her current health. If things change closer to the date, we'll need to take a call accordingly.
> 
> On your point about getting her checked at local Australian hospitals, would reaching in the 32-35 months which would be close 6-10 months in advance not enough ? Is there a way we can make this work without taking unreasonable risk ?


I don’t make any head or tail of what you are saying

32-35 months ?
6-10 months in advance ?

I am sure by now the doctor must have given you an approximate delivery date
Use that date and forget about weeks and months


Cheers


----------



## shanky123 (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t make any head or tail of what you are saying
> 
> 32-35 months ?
> 6-10 months in advance ?
> ...


Ohh - I meant 6-10 weeks in advance !

So basically, the approximate delivery date is in June-mid, and my wife can be in Australia by around 20-April.

As suggested by you, I will visit on of the public hospitals and seek their view on this as well.


----------



## TG91 (Apr 12, 2019)

shanky123 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Wanted some support on the similar topic. Me and my wife have an Australian PR. While I am already in Sydney, my wife is in India currently. We are expecting a baby sometime early June 2019 and she would be arriving in Australia in her 34/ 35th week of pregnancy. I have the following queries on the same :-
> 
> ...


Dear
I Wanted to ask if you got information related to wife’s delivery in Australia. I am in the similar situation. Both got PR and Delivery date is 22nd Nov. Could you please guide me that how much total time is required from getting medicare card till Delivery and getting baby’s birth certificate & passport?
Would it work If we come to Aus just one month before expected delivery date and get all things done.
Please reply 
Thanks


----------



## Miacon (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi

Were you able to get appointment at Medicare? 
As I'm also in same situation as yours. 
Any help is much appreciated


----------

